# Equipment Kit Question



## tarbaby (Dec 22, 2004)

*Hi- New to Wine making - intriqued for years but always thought it looked too complicated. Have decided to dive in. My overall goal is eventually a great impressive red, a homemade pear wine (withactual fruit) I have been researching and have decided to begin with a White WineKit with tropical fruit/grapes to get my feet wet and learn the basics PROBLEM: In My research I have found many varieties of Equip Kits. I know I want a 7.5 Gallon Primary Fermenter* 
*6 Gallon Glass Carboy. There are many different kits that contain both of these but the other accessories differ.....Does anyone have a suggestion or experience with a great over all kit containing all the essentials I will need and where online to get it? THANKS*


----------



## geocorn (Dec 22, 2004)

Tarbaby,


My deluxe equipment kit has all of the essential equipment you need.


Fermenting Bucket and lid, carboy, Airlock, bung, hydrometer, auto-siphon, handheld corker, tubing, bottle filler, spigot, carboy brush, plastic spoon or paddle,8 oz. of cleanerand 30 corks. Most online stores sell this package for over $90. Mine is $84.99. The two piece of equipment that are optional are a wine thief and test tube. They are nice to have, but not 100% necessary.


If yo have any quesion about the kit, please give me a call, 866-417-1114.


----------



## tarbaby (Dec 23, 2004)

*Thanks for the info on the equip kit....I will definetly keep you in mind and may give you a call soon. Right now I am reading Stanley F. Anderson and Dorothy Anderson's Winemaking. To get familiar with the process. I will most likely buy the kit when finished reading. Have you heard of the Better Bottle. The ones with the spout on the bottom (fermentor and carboy)? Is this a better feature as opposed to the traditional? It seems to me it would let out some of the sediment when draining. Ciao*


----------



## bdavidh (Dec 31, 2004)

Bett Bottles are great, they're comparably priced to glass carboys, but when you add the spigot, the price gets pretty high.


I personally feel you have more control keeping sediment out with the racking canes.


If you use the Better Bottle, I recommend the Ferm-Rite bungs for an airlock, the water ones, the fluid can be pulled in while moving from the flexing of the bottle.


Either way, welcome to the fold...


----------

